# What is your favorite chip?



## 4meandthem (Mar 25, 2011)

I just bought 2 bags of Sun Chips 6 grain medley ONION & THYME flavor chips. They are the best chips I think I ever ate. They are made from corn,wheat,oats,buckwheat,kamut,quinoa.

Thay say exclusive limited time only on the bag and I hope that is for the sale price and not that flavor.

Others I really like are Trader Joes Super Seeded tortilla chips.

I also like Lay's wavy potato chips but I don't eat them much anymore. Same goes for Frito's.


----------



## Alix (Mar 25, 2011)

Depends on the day. Usually my go to chip is Wavy Lays. However...Doritos hold a place in my heart as well. 

Occasionally, I like a little Hint o Lime chips just for variety.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 25, 2011)

i really like all of the sun chip flavours, 4me. i had a bag of harvest cheddar last  night.

my favourite potato chips are utz brand no salt added chips. ever since i cut back on salt, most other chips are just too salty for me.

although, i still love a good dorito once in a while. the real ones, not the baked or low fat or any other healthy version.


----------



## Alix (Mar 25, 2011)

AMEN buckytom! If you're going to eat chips, don't screw with the "healthy" stuff! 

And does anyone else notice that the Costco sized bag of Doritos is a bit more addictive than the small bags at the grocery? I suspect a soupcon of cocaine is added to those bags.


----------



## Mama (Mar 25, 2011)

Regular Lays.  I really can't eat just one


----------



## sarahmom22 (Mar 25, 2011)

Tough one...I don't eat chips often, but when I do I like Doritos or Salt and Vinegar Lays


----------



## DaveSoMD (Mar 25, 2011)

I love Sun Chips but my all-time favorites are Wise Onion Garlic!!!


----------



## Selkie (Mar 25, 2011)

Mama said:


> Regular Lays.  I really can't eat just one



Ditto!
I also like Salt & Vinegar.


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 25, 2011)

I just went to fb site for Sun chips and they now have a jalapeno & jack flavor. I am going to have to try those.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 25, 2011)

Lay's Classic Potato Chips.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 25, 2011)

Miss Vickie's Kettle Cooked Jalapeno
Ketchup flavored....

As a family we love rippled with vinegar drizzled on them. Everybody fights for the last little soggy bits on the bottom.


----------



## merstar (Mar 25, 2011)

I love Michael Season's Thin and Crispy potato chips - they're the best I've ever had. 
Also, TJ's Veggie and Flax Seed Corn Tortilla Chips, which I have sent to me from a friend, since I don't have a TJ's nearby.


----------



## Somebunny (Mar 26, 2011)

Regional favorite is Tim's Cascade sour cream and onion flavor.  Also like the Kettle Brand salt and fresh ground pepper flavor.  Don't eat chips often though, 2 or 3 times a year.

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Midnight_Merlot (Mar 26, 2011)

sarahmom22 said:


> Tough one...I don't eat chips often, but when I do I like Doritos or Salt and Vinegar Lays


We could be related *goes off to check my genealogy report*...I was about to post the EXACT same thing...well, I was also going to add dill chips to my choice too though. 
Honestly though I don't really ever eat chips, but, the few times a yr. that I do get "tempted", well, its going to be from a Dorito, Salt-n-Vinegar, or, a dill chip that gets my interest.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 26, 2011)

Mama said:


> Regular Lays. I really can't eat just one


Tell me you are the Mama in your blog and also does your daughter cook and if so is she single

Ps my fav crisps are, Marks and Spencer plain with seas salt or with sea salt and balsamic. I think I could convert to Lays crisps though


----------



## Midnight_Merlot (Mar 26, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Tell me you are the Mama in your blog and *also does your daughter cook and if so is she single*


GASPS!! Mama, please don't dare reveal your daughters status...Bolas is just feeling too "light on his feet" at the moment, &, is in NO condition to fresh out a new hen! LOL


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 26, 2011)

Blimey o'reilly Merl not for me, my younger brother is looking for his 5th wife


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 26, 2011)

My wife wants him to settle down he likes BBQ and travel, this was him being naughty on his 57th birthday this year.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 26, 2011)

I really don't have a favorite chip. I really want the job of the person who gets to crush all the chips when restocking the shelves though!

Craig


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 26, 2011)

Ruffles used to be tops, but since I tasted Cape Cod originals, I haven't bought another Ruffle.  I have to limit myself to just once in a while -- if they're in the house I can't resist.  All that crunching in one little bag!


----------



## DMerry (Mar 26, 2011)

Taco flavored Doritos which aren't available anymore and that's probably a good thing.


----------



## pengyou (Mar 26, 2011)

Chocolate chips


----------



## merstar (Mar 26, 2011)

pengyou said:


> Chocolate chips



Absolutely!


----------



## babetoo (Mar 26, 2011)

lays regular chips for me too. though lately i have been buying 50% less salt. still a treat though. i bought some sun chips. didn't care for them. not really potato chips are there?


----------



## taxlady (Mar 26, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> Miss Vickie's Kettle Cooked Jalapeno
> Ketchup flavored....
> 
> As a family we love rippled with vinegar drizzled on them. Everybody fights for the last little soggy bits on the bottom.



I'll have to try the Miss Vickie's Jalapeno. I used to love the Mr. Vickie's, but I haven't seen them in years.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 26, 2011)

There were no chips.  They didn't exist.  Those weren't the chips you are looking for.


----------



## NoraC (Mar 26, 2011)

Frito's.  No nutritional reason to exist, just joy.


----------



## Alix (Mar 26, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I'll have to try the Miss Vickie's Jalapeno. I used to love the Mr. Vickie's, but I haven't seen them in years.


Costco carries them.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 26, 2011)

Alix said:


> Costco carries them.



I'll look for them. But, I usually try to avoid buying more than one bag of chips at a time...


----------



## Sprout (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm going to look like an addict. I swear, I rarely eat chips. I just have several favorites, so it's hard to choose when I do!

Kettle Buffalo Bleu
Tim's Jalepeno
Sweet Maui Onion (Also made by Tim's, though it doesn't say it on the package)
Lays Wavy with one of several sour cream-based dips, or guacamole (some may call it blasphemy, but I love potato chips with guac)
Fresh fried, super crunchy chips tossed in Old Bay
SunChips Harvest Cheddar
White corn tortilla chips with salsa & cream cheese

I suppose it's fortunate that I can't get Tim's out here anymore, less temptation. 
On a very rare occasion, Pringles appeal to me. Sour Cream and onion or cheddar


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 27, 2011)

Waffle cut potatoes fried in lard.


----------



## spork (Mar 27, 2011)

They aren't "chips" but I trust my choice is in spirit:  I think they're called "chilli bits," though I have no idea why.  Tiny, banana shaped rice crackers, sometimes mixed with roasted peanuts or wasabi peas.

Lay's reduced fat sea salt potato chips.  Tostitos hint of lime white corn tortilla chips.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 28, 2011)

Masterpiece BBQ chips.  Plus I like Frito's Honey BBQ especially to sprinkle a few on chili.  BIG YUM.


----------



## garlicjosh (Mar 28, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Masterpiece BBQ chips.  Plus I like Frito's Honey BBQ especially to sprinkle a few on chili.  BIG YUM.



I do love the Masterpiece bbq and have done the frito's and chili...good god it is amazing

hands down though it's not uncommon for me to sit down and eat an entire bag of Lay's classic or Sour Cream and onion


----------



## Caitlin71809 (Mar 28, 2011)

I love Cape Cod Sea Salt and Vinegar. I'm also a big fan of Fritos, but they are a little too addictive so I don't usually keep them around.

C


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 28, 2011)

Zapps....
BBQ Fritos...........


----------



## jacky77 (Mar 28, 2011)

oh my wise chips...that brought me back to elementary school...sigh i loved those when i was little...
Now i love salt and pepper kettle chips, plain lays, and they also have a salt and pepper version too which are yummy...


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 28, 2011)

Miss Vickie's. But, I also am very addicted to homemade kale chips...


----------



## buckytom (Mar 30, 2011)

i initially liked a few types of miss vickie's chips, but when i found out that they were made by the same workers in hairnets and labcoats in the same giant bins as all other major brands of chips, something in me took that as dishonest advertising and i've rebelled against them. i apparently have a chip issue,  lol.

but on a positive note, i like baked lays. i prefer potato chips that taste of potatoes first, fat and salt second.


----------



## jdthompson (Mar 31, 2011)

sun chips when I'm feeling healthy, doritos when I'm not


----------



## taxlady (Mar 31, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i initially liked a few types of miss vickie's chips, but when i found out that they were made by the same workers in hairnets and labcoats in the same giant bins as all other major brands of chips, something in me took that as dishonest advertising and i've rebelled against them. i apparently have a chip issue,  lol.
> 
> but on a positive note, i like baked lays. i prefer potato chips that taste of potatoes first, fat and salt second.





I just looked up Miss Vickie's: Miss Vickie's - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

They started out the way we think of them. They were acquired by Frito-Lay in 1993.

They used to produce and market them from Pointe-Claire, QC. That's just down the road from me.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 31, 2011)

You mean Miss Vickie doesn't make them any more??


----------



## simonbaker (Apr 1, 2011)

Sour cream & onion pringles are a favorite here.Or funyans.


----------



## chefkaren (Apr 2, 2011)

I love pringles - they have all these weird flavors but almost all the flavors "deliver" and actually taste like the flavor (e.g. wasabi, or some other exotic flavor which is NOT barbecue/cheese/etc)


----------



## chopper (Apr 2, 2011)

jacky77 said:


> oh my wise chips...that brought me back to elementary school...sigh i loved those when i was little...
> Now i love salt and pepper kettle chips, plain lays, and they also have a salt and pepper version too which are yummy...


 Im with you Jackyon the salt and pepper Kettle chips.  Actually I LOVE any kind of salt and pepper chip!  I also like the salt and pepper nuts available now.  They are only slightly better for me then the chips and I love them all.


----------

